# My nigerian buckling



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

He was born at the end of Feb. I took him to a show and the judges did not tell me much about him. I know he is still growing and will change but I want to see how I did at picking him out.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Bads: he has a steep rump.needs a more level topline, and I don't really know if its just the way he's standing, but I think he could be wider and longer
Goods: Nice brisket, good depth, strong pasterns, I think he has good angularity...

He's a very pretty goat, and as he grows he will hopefully grow out of his faults


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

This was my daughters first try at setting up a goat. We played around and set up a few others to. But i wanted opinion on him. 
Dams udder


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Anyone else? I was told by the judge he has a narrow chest floor and bad legs. To me the only bad thing i see is his steep rump


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well that udder has some major capacity, which is great. Looks like good attachments too. Could use more medial definition, and plumper, more centered teats. 

Little man is cute, and nice. He has a strong, level topline. He's a bit steep, but not horrible, and it could be the way he was standing. Could use more brisket. Looks to have nice blending too. Nice little buckling, IMO.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He's a cute little buckling. Some things I don't like...he's got a very steep rump...but he does look nervous, perhaps it's not as bad as it looks when he's out and about. But he's quite short bodied, brisket is flat, and he could have a nicer neck. I agree he's a little narrow, but he's a baby so I don't look to critically at that. In my opinion, his legs aren't that bad...they aren't perfect, but not bad. I do like his levelness of topline and good length of rump.

His dam's udder...I like her capacity, teats could be more centered and more plumb...and could use better shape and length. She's really lacking a strong medial. It also looks like her attachment and height and width through the escutcheon could be better.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks guys you all made me fill better about him then the judges. I need to work on capacity so that's why i got him. But i did notice her teats were a bit small. So still looks like i need a even better buck lol at least im heading in the right direction.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

2 months later he love to hunch himself into a ball as soon as i put him on a leash errr. got to find his spot on his back. He walks out level so i think he does it as he is not very tame.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You ARE headed in the right direction, for sure.  He looks even better shaved.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

have a question. when holding the head up wouldn't it look better if stretched out and up. Not sure I am saying this right but I think he would look better that way. I am still learning so don't pay me no mind.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks. He was fighting me alot most the other pics i got he looked like a cat all hunched up. As soon as i try to flatten him her tries to go forward err. This pic was taken at the split second after i made him flatten his back out and before he tried to bolt lol. He would look better if his neck was down a little.


----------

